# S&W 617 anyone?



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

Of all the guns I have, this one always makes it to the range with me. After years of shooting it, the trigger has smoothed out. It's not picky about ammo and is one accurate revolver.

I've got the 6 inch, 6 shot version.

I bought it the first year it came out for $380 and it's the best .22 purchase, I feel.

Anyone else out there enjoy theirs?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Anyone else out there enjoy theirs?


Not yet, but I'm looking.

I've bid on a couple but no luck yet. What I really want is a 4" 10 shot, with wood combat grips & steel cylinder, and pre lock/pre MIM. I'll probably compromise on one or more feature as there's not many of those around.

But I'm sure I'll pick up a 617 (or maybe a 17 or 18) pretty soon.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

If ever I bought another rimfire, that 4 inch 10 shot would be it. My kids are getting into shooting. They're starting out with airguns for the time being until I feel they're safe enough to take to the range.

The 617 however is a little heavy for them so that 4 incher would be a little better. 10 shots means they won't have to keep reloading.

With or without the lock, you can't go wrong. Hope you get it soon.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting that you should mention the 4" 10-shot 617; my new one is showing promise...










That's a 5-shot 25 yard group of about 1.25 inches, rested on sandbags, seated/benched. I'm looking forward to working with mine more seriously once the weather warms up. I only have access to an outdoor range, and serious accuracy testing is a challenge in sub-freezing temps.

I, too, would have preferred a no-lock version, but I'd been looking for over a year, and had at least one "bought out from underneath me" at a store that was supposed to be shipping it to my FFL dealer. Finally, I decided I wouldn't be doing anything serious/life-saving with a .22 revolver, and decided to just suck it up and get one with a lock. I'll probably spring for some nice wood grips on the same pattern as the rubber Hogues that come on it standard-issue, but for now, I'm spending any extra cash on ammo and AR stuff.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I'm very happy with mine. It's my favorite 22 revolver.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm currently without a .22 r.f. right now. But my most recent one was a Colt Diamondback 6" that was a dandy. Currently thinking about a Ruger Bearcat. I've had Colt Officers Model Match and the S&W K-22 Masterpiece, all fine revolvers. But my most memorable .22 was the Colt Scout, a dual-tone, lightweight little sixgun, plain-Jane, that was a dandy squirrel gun. Brand new, at $49.95.

Also had a Ruger Super Single Six Convertible. That gun was good for squirrels with its magnum cylinder in place and loaded with .22 W.R.F. cartridges. (Not the Magnums)

Bob Wright


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Python1969 said:


> ...The 617 however is a little heavy for them so that 4 incher would be a little better...


Sounds like you need to start saving for the new S&W 63. Smaller J-frame, 8 shot, 5", and about 29 oz. Even an older 6 shot 63 with a 4" would make a good kids gun (or grown up for that matter).


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

DJ, Python, & hberttmank:

How's the double action trigger on those 617's? I've never actually handled one myself. Is it as good as S&W's centerfire revolvers?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

JamesNM, the double action pull on mine is 10lbs, but not quite as smooth as my center fire Smiths. Single action is 3.5lbs and crisp like most all Smiths.


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

I have'nt had mine very long,but I love it.

Im like it better without the scope but been trying some diffrent ammo. Using the scope takes out the inconsistent human factor.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> JamesNM, the double action pull on mine is 10lbs, but not quite as smooth as my center fire Smiths. Single action is 3.5lbs and crisp like most all Smiths.


Mine runs a little heavier in both SA and DA, but it's almost new and not really broken-in yet. I've actually shot it mostly in DA mode, as I do a lot of that with my centerfire revolvers (and this is supposed to be a cheaper understudy for them). The DA is surprisingly smooth for a new gun (just one minor hitch when the cylinder locks), and I expect it to get better with age/use.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

James NM said:


> DJ, Python, & hberttmank:
> 
> How's the double action trigger on those 617's? I've never actually handled one myself. Is it as good as S&W's centerfire revolvers?


I had a 686 that only has a fraction of the amount of rounds through it compared to the 617. Shooting the two back to back, the 617 is so much smoother.

Good thing .22 ammo is so cheap! I would be willing to bet that the 686's trigger would have smoothed out also if I put enough rounds through it.


----------

